
Chinese medical staff request international medical assistance against COVID-19 - everybodyknows
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/langlo/article/PIIS2214-109X(20)30065-6/fulltext
======
aaron695
> Due to an extreme shortage of health-care professionals in Wuhan, 14 000
> nurses from across China have voluntarily come to Wuhan to support local
> medical health-care professionals.

Nothing about Wuhan in unique. Once it becomes a pandemic (which it has, but
not yet WHO announced) it will be like this everywhere at some point.

Except there will be no 12,000 nurses available to come in, they will have
their own areas to worry about.

Wuhan also got flooded with supplies. Many countries have run low on supplies
already, before it's even hit.

~~~
jmnicolas
I live in France, a few hundred kilometers from north Italy.

In my city the main hospital already has a bad reputation of mismanagement in
"peace" time. I shudder to think what will happen when we will be hit by the
virus.

